# Buckeye Crappie Challenge



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

There is still time to sign up for the BCC tournament at East Fork April 17, 2010. I have fished almost every trail in 25 tears and this trail is the best, funnest and best close knit trail bar none. Below is a 2010 schedule, please join us!!!

April 17 - East Fork
April 24 - Salt Fork
May 8 - Buckeye Lake
May 22 - Grand Lake St. Mary's
June 5 - Delaware
October 2 - Indian Lake
October 16 - Ohio River - BCC Classic Championship

Please visit us at http://www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com


----------

